# problem with air bag



## siucw (Sep 25, 2004)

The air bag light on the dash of my 1996 nissan altima gxe started flash on and off. I took to the mechanic and he scanned the car and told me the air bag control module need to be replaced, and he had to order a new part from nissan dealer, which costs about $740. I asked him that if he could find a used part for me to save some money and he said Nissan upadted the module and I had to buy new one from dealer. Have you heard such thing before, where could I find a used one to replace it? Also, since I took my car back yestaday, the light has not been on and off to now, does this mean the problem was just intermittent?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

try ebay...


----------

